# How much is average - straight back cornrows?



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 15, 2011)

How much is being charged in your area for cornrows (straight back, no design)?

Please also post in what city/state you are in.

I planned to get my straight hair cornrowed tonight to wear under my wig but the price seemed too high so I passed. I'm curious what is being charged in other areas.

I'm in NYC and the price I was told is $30.  My hair is APL.

The last time I had my hair braided, at the same shop, I paid $20 for cornrows (different stylist). It took all of 10 minutes.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 15, 2011)

You can't find some young girls, cosmetology students or little cousins that can braid? I don't know how much they charge in shops because I would never go to a shop for cornrows. The girls I know charge 10 dollars. 30 dollars is too much. I would rather learn myself or stick to wearing plaits under the wig.


----------



## shespoison (Apr 15, 2011)

yup NYC is about $30


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 15, 2011)

I would find somebody's daughter, or a friend to do it.

There are too many girls doing hair these days. Maybe i'm biased because i'm in college and in a college town, where there is an abundance of people available for cheap *shrugs*


----------



## kblc06 (Apr 15, 2011)

For free...because I do 'em myself


----------



## Napp (Apr 15, 2011)

I live in long island and am usually quoted anywhere from 35-50 dollars. usually on the higher end.This is why i havent gotten my hair done in ages. I just found someone locally who would give me designs for 45 and i was so happy. I am the only one in my circle who can cornrow well. Go figure!

I would braid myself if it just for a wig.


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm in Bklyn and for your length of hair that's about the going rate.  How long was your hair when you were told $20? The longer my hair has gotten the more the price has gotten so I get over my laziness and just do myself. Even when done in the shop it took more than 10 minutes.


----------



## 200AndOne (Apr 15, 2011)

i live in nc $20-$30 is average


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 15, 2011)

Yep $30 here in NJ.
But my cousin does them for me free of charge


----------



## Solitude (Apr 15, 2011)

Houston, Texas
hood chick/unlicensed stylist - $20 
Natural Hair Salon or other licensed stylist for basic cornrows- $45 to $55
African braiding salon $60 or so depending on how long you want them


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 15, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> For free...because I do 'em myself


 
Yep, I do my own and I don't braid tight 

But I do know that the local hair schools - one in particular - charge $3 per cornrow (straight back).


----------



## Oasis (Apr 16, 2011)

$5-10 when my cousin Pookie does them.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 16, 2011)

It takes me an hour to put in 6 cornrows in my curly hair.  I tried to cornrow my straight hair and it's taking longer.

I wish I had close friends or family in the area, but unfortunately, they do not live near me.  

My hair was slightly shorter last time (APL in some places), when I paid $20 for cornrows (no extensions, just my straight hair).  It was done at the local weave shop, extermely fast.


----------



## tdc1978 (Apr 17, 2011)

I do my own as well so it's free. If I'm too lazy I have a mom, two sisters, and a cousin that will do it free of charge, but I usually just do my own.


----------



## anon123 (Apr 17, 2011)

I broke my arm in 2004 and couldn't do my hair.  I went to a local salon and asked how much for straight back cornrows.  I can't remember how much she said, but it was at least $70.  That was in Hyde Park, Chicago. So the sis-in-law of a guy I was dating did them for me.  He still paid her $80, though.


----------



## werenumber2 (Mar 6, 2016)

Bumping this old thread to ask if African braid shops would do a wash, blow-out and flat twist. 

Dominican salons only seem to do bone-straight blow-outs that won't hold a curl (at least on my fine hair) and I don't think they twist or braid in their shops anyway.


----------

